# Still searching for big flathead



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Got a 32 last night. Hope I can find big ones before the water gets too cool.


----------



## ztmdodge (May 10, 2013)

I know you catch a lot bigger but that's a nice fish. I've been fishing for flats all season and have only caught one (27lbs).


----------



## hillbillybelownewphilly (Nov 16, 2006)

What did u have for water temps?


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Not sure but I know the temp has dropped. A change in shad has caused the flathead to start hunting instead of ambushing allowing us to get some baits presented to feeding flathead.


----------



## mo65 (Aug 5, 2011)

Well...you can always look at the pics of my flats...that will make that 32lber seem huge!  Those monster flats do seem to be evasive this year...good luck in your quest!


----------

